# basic health



## gduncann (Jul 28, 2002)

I think the first step towards eating a more healthy diet is to drastically reduce the amount of fast food, junk food and convienience food you consume.  You will be doing your body and your bank account a big favor.  I always tell people, when you open the fridge, if the shelves on the door are filled with bottles and jars, you are spending too much money and consuming to many hollow callories, fats, chemichals, preservitaves etc.  Just start reading lables.  

Try and avoid processed foods ie: stuff in packages, bottles, cans and jars.  Buy fresh vegies, whole grains and try buying a bit less meat and dairy.

I am not a vegetarian but I am convienced that most of us consume far too much animinal products for realy good health.  

You might try having one day a week when you do not have any animinal product.  Realy, it isn't all that hard.  There are many delectable pasta and grain dishes that are delicious and satisfying that do not contain animinal products.  

Try moving to vinegretts on your salads instead of the cream dressings.  Try to make your major fat source be olive oil instead of an animinal fat.

And heare's a BIG one - drink more water!!!  I reciently read that over 70% of Americans suffer from dehydration.  What are some of the symptoms?  Fatigue, inabality to sleep, aching joints, brusing, tired eyes, bad complexion, brittle hair and nails.  And I didn't say liquid, I said water.  Yes it is hard because of course, the more water you drink, the more you have to pee and of course that is not always convient.  But we need at least a half gallon of water a day.  Check yourself and see how much water you acturally drink.

And as I said before, cut WAY back on those cans, jars, bottles and boxes.  They cost too much, they have all those chemicales and other useless crapola in them and they usually don't save you all that much time.

Eat fresh!  It's cheeper, tastes better and is far, far better for you.

End sermon!


----------



## Norma (Jul 28, 2002)

I for one will retain my jars of fresh minced garlic, teriyaki sauce, horseradish, yellow mustard, pepper sauce, and ketchup, along with the whole fruit, sugar free preserves.  I also find the packages of frozen veggies, etc, to be quite economical and handy, when using totally fresh produce for just myself and the DH would be almost a total waste of good foods. Few markets allow the purchase of just a few stalks of broccoli, a few carrots....and to buy in the quanities packed by the supermarkets just leads to spoilage. Not all of us have the luxury of space, nor time for those wonderful gardens. Suiting our buying habits to our lifestyles makes sense.  Adding more fruits, veggies, and fiber to our diets is an excellent idea. And substituting poultry and lean pork for beef is not only tasty, but healthier. We often use pasta or legumes ( beans ) for main dish entrees. Economical, delicious, and healthy.


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2002)

*veggie week*

Im trying hard to go the whole week without meat, just to health it up a bit. Its hard
                                  Dan


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2002)

Good luck to you!!!!!  I think I could do that if you mean red meat/pork.  

But I'm afraid the next week I'd try to make up for it!


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2002)

Yea
     I have promised myself a steak on Saturday, I had some roasted tomatoes last night .....not bad


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2002)

Dan, 

I posted a recipe a few down from this thread called Roasted Vegetable Pasta that I bet you would like.  I love roasted vegetables, they are so sweet.  Check out that recipe.  Also, if you have never grilled asparagus you really need to try it - it's another winner.  Enjoy that steak on Sunday!!!! LOL  

Other than the roasted tomatoes what have you been eating?  What has been the most satisfying dish?


----------



## leigh (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Dan,
There's a book, "Diet for a Small Planet" by Frances Moore Lappe, that was a big influence in my changing to a near-meatless diet.  The author gives a LOT of information--in readable form, yet!--about how to combine various grains, legumes, and dairy products to create complete proteins.   She also has a bunch of recipes in there, though I must admit I have tried very few of them, being a true seat-of-the-pants cook who reads cookbooks like normal people read novels and then heads into the kitchen to go at it and hope for the best.  Oddly enough, the result is nearly always edible! (Lucky me)

One more thing: this is a very gradual process, so do not deprive yourself!  Deprivation leads only to discouragement and failure.


----------



## Norma (Sep 28, 2002)

*Diet challenges*

Due to several different health reasons, my DH needs High Fiber, High Protein, low fat, low carb, low cholesterol, low calorie, sugar free. Now this probably wouldn't be all that difficult,  IF he weren't a Meat...fried/Potatoes/Gravy/No Veggie/With Dessert type. Arrghh!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2002)

Oh Norma, what a delimma!!!  So, there's no hope for him to become a tofu eating guy with a few raw veggies??? LOL


----------



## Norma (Sep 29, 2002)

LOL!
And he hates anything with the name "casserole"!
Closest thing to a "casserole" he'll even touch is enchilada's!!!!


----------



## Instantkiwi (Nov 20, 2002)

*Healthy eating*

I believe everything Geraldine has written and to go one step further why not use a smaller plate. I have cut meat consumption by half (and do not miss the other half!) do not use any animal fats at all (trim it from all meat etc). Fresh veg & fruits are definitely best (grow my own) and more flavoursome even without salt. My 'roasts' are steamed rather than dry roasted and take half the cooking time then placed under the grill to get that roasted look.  I have been told I am a very 'clean cook' but try and be creative. Have you ever tried lightly grilled very thin cross cut liver on grilled apple rings - makes a nice entree and also makes nice finger food for predinner drinks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2002)

YUM - the liver sounds great instantkiwi.  I discovered steaming meats when we were without power a few years ago due to an ice storm.  I steamed a pork tenderloin and it was so moist.  Now I do it that way all the time.  If I do want that "charcoal" flavor I will just put some marks on it on the grill.

Smaller plates is definately a good idea and I believe in "dining".  I can dine on a bowl of cereal.  I savor every single bite of no matter what I'm eating.  A friend and I go out to lunch and halfway through my first half of sandwich she is completely done.  But I don't eat the other half.  I take it home and either eat it for dinner or it's a snack for son.   I just need to get my buns walking and exercising a bit.


----------



## Dan (Nov 21, 2002)

*Why cant brocilie taste like frenchfries?*

I really really like red meat, Thats bad I know but its the truth. I also like to smoke, If the surgen general said smoking was good for you I would have two packs a day.as it is I have smoked on and off from my teens. I have not had one in about 30 days now and the craving for rich foods and strong drinks are bad. anyway-I had chicken fajitias( my profile says I cant spell) cooked in olive oil last night. no cheese just lots of peppers and onions. The new ferret gave them two thumbs up.All I want to do is deep fry a rib-eye steak and put three scoops of ben and jerrys on top of it and wash it down with some 1800gold...Is that so bad????
Tonight....grilled chicken ceaser salad and two big glasses of water. Oh well , My will is good
                                           Dan


----------

